# Getting your name out for commercial sitework



## tonyyoder96 (Nov 28, 2017)

Here's some background. I'm apart of a family excavation business, and a few years ago we started doing site-work for large poultry houses, along with keeping up with the smaller residential work. However, there's been talk and evidence of the chicken business dying out, meaning less work for us. So here's the question, we've got a good name in the industry for chicken sites, but what do we need to do to get into the commercial game? We've got the equipment and the manpower. (several skidloaders, a mini, a large excavator, a dozer with machine control, multiple trucks, and two tractors with 20 yard scrapers). Is it as simple as more advertising? Or do we need to start going to contractors and asking to be put on a bid list? I know there has to be work out there for the machinery we have, just wondering on how to start with getting our name out there. Any advice or experience in this area would be appreciated!!


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Is it as simple as more advertising? 

Or do we need to start going to contractors and asking to be put on a bid list?

yes to both, but i'd go real heavy on #2. wouldn't hurt to take reference letters if you can get them, and some pictures of your equipment/work.

face to face meetings always did good for me, make sure you contact them first to get a good time for them. if you show up unannounced, and they're tied up, might not go well.

on edit, wouldn't hurt to drop your "resume" off with local engineering and architectural firms.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I know somewhere there is a good eggs in one basket joke...but I just can't articulate it correctly this moment...


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

You were doing well with all your eggs in one basket, but then the chickens came home to roost, huh?


----------



## tonyyoder96 (Nov 28, 2017)

Haha I like what you did there! And thanks for the advice. My next question is whether or not we're gonna need to invest in GPS, or will we be ok with sticking with lasers for the time being. Obviously it's gonna be a future investment, but I'm wondering if we'll be able to get by without it for a while. Thanks!


----------



## Davisentnw (Jun 19, 2017)

Subcontracting, whether it is land clearing and excavation like I do or any other sub job, it is all about networking. You need to create relationships with contractors and stay in touch. They are not going to give you business until they decide they hate the people they currently work with. But you have to be top of mind when that happens and it will happen. Long sales cycle and you have to be patient but this WILL work. Good luck.

Joe
Davis Enterprises


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

The easiest place to start is probably searching builders exchange, the dodge report, or whatever’s popular in your area. Find commercial jobs that are bidding and call the gc’s to see if they’ll take a bid. Getting the first one will be the hardest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyyoder96 (Nov 28, 2017)

Well thanks everyone. Gives me a place to start. Strange thing is, a few days after I posted this we had a bunch of jobs come in. Looks like I'll be doing chicken houses for the year or two ?


----------

